# Halos



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

While taking Pictures of Prissy I noticed that she has great Pigment. I have seen post on people not knowing what correct halos look like. Prissy doesnt go outside and get sun but maybe 5 min a week. Now that it is cooling off She will get out more. Her halos are weak now but you can see them. I cant imagine what she would look like if she was out more.

Here the pic. Halo is the slightly darker pigment around the eyes. It looks gray in the picture. 

Please excuse her ugly facial expression she wasnt happy.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, Prissy has excellent pigment!!







Rosie does also, I just love her black little nose!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko also has great pigment. His nose is very black, ha has halos around his eyes and a black line down his nose as well having all his paws black. Not too long ago, he started having allergies and the skin around his eye was very pink (instead of brownish). His eyes were also red, he was itchy and even had a rash on his tummy. We went to see a vet and after being on just a few days of benadryl, the halos were back around his eyes, his eyes were back to normal and with antibiotic, the rash was going away.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Bailey's nose is turning pink, is this common?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Nov 5 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Bailey's nose is turning pink, is this common?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116977*


[/QUOTE]


I think that just means he needs more sun. I think the sun makes their black pigment show up better.


----------

